# are some people doomed to never have a friend?



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

i am starting to think so.

if someone has zero social skills and is deformed (i am talking about me), it makes sense that nobody wants to be my friend.

if i can get a friend, answear this 2 quetions: why have i had zero friends in my adult life and why have i never had a internet-friend?

its very depressing to get rejected by a whole world and knowing that nobody could like me. 

people never showed interest in me. when i tried to make contact myself i always get rejected. i even tried changing my personality for diffrent times and diffrent websites, but i have not succeed.

everyone seems to have someone in their life or had like a chat-friend or someone that added them as a friend etc but not me. i most be worst on earth?

exemple of how much people seems to dislike me is facebook. i wrote in many groups about not having friends etc, so many said "talk to me" "i can be your friend" etc, but when i talk to them they:

1 not answear 
2 blocks me
3 unfriend me (i added them since they said "i can be your friend")

its like i am so weird that people think that i am troll or just boring or they think that i am creepy.

i have not tried on this site to get a friend, but i already now what will happen. in fact i thought perhaps someone would like my dark depression and humour on this site, but no.....


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I think your cool. We definitely don't agree on everything which is fine. I have never tried to make friends on FB. I was commenting on an incident that happened in my town and a person sent me a friend request. I don't know why this person would want to be my friend. I have had better luck with Meet Up. I have met people through there. Try to find a group - maybe a support group osomething you have an interest in. I know many people say they are gamers on here but something like that.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes definitely I know I'm one of them . It's not so bad once you accept the fact and just do your own thing .


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think you're an uninteresting person OP


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Grog said:


> It's not so bad once you accept the fact and just do your own thing .


HOW? With anti-depression pills?

my own thing you mean hobbies?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

ljubo said:


> HOW? With anti-depression pills?
> 
> my own thing you mean hobbies?


What gets U excited? There must be something. I see the Raging Bull pic. I like fashion and cats. I like rings. Music gets me excited. I'm a big Grimes fan and I went no saw her in concert. I don't know anyone who likes her but my son came with me. She opened for Florence and the Machine. I love period shows and movies like Victoria is on PBS and I went to London so it is very exciting to see the Crown Jewels in real life and on tv.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

ljubo said:


> HOW? With anti-depression pills?
> 
> my own thing you mean hobbies?


No , I take no anti depressants at all I tried but concider them nothing more than a placibo . Or at the most just a cover up which doesn't fix anything hiding it that is .

By doing my own thing I mean I go about my life doing whatever I want whenever I want just by myself . 
I get out of the house as being home I find really depressing and makes me extremely Tiard all the time so I go out side and stay away from home as much as possible .


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Grog said:


> Yes definitely I know I'm one of them . It's not so bad once you accept the fact and just do your own thing .


Indeed. Doing your own thing helps. If all else fails, there's always your temporary friends, Jack, johnny and jimmy.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Indeed. Doing your own thing helps. If all else fails, there's always your temporary friends, Jack, johnny and jimmy.


:yes 
Except I like nice scotch/whisky and no burbone . Haha


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> What gets U excited? There must be something. I see the Raging Bull pic. I like fashion and cats. I like rings. Music gets me excited. I'm a big Grimes fan and I went no saw her in concert. I don't know anyone who likes her but my son came with me. She opened for Florence and the Machine. I love period shows and movies like Victoria is on PBS and I went to London so it is very exciting to see the Crown Jewels in real life and on tv.


well a lot of things , i have many hobbies .

cats ? i had one, he destroyed my furnitures .


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> I think your cool. We definitely don't agree on everything which is fine. I have never tried to make friends on FB. I was commenting on an incident that happened in my town and a person sent me a friend request. I don't know why this person would want to be my friend. I have had better luck with Meet Up. I have met people through there. Try to find a group - maybe a support group osomething you have an interest in. I know many people say they are gamers on here but something like that.


there is no support groups in this ****-nation i live in. and even if there was, people would stop go if i was joining the group lol, i am that awkward/unattractive .

i play games with others (online) everyday, mostly counterstrike global offensive , but its in my home infront of the computer, i do not talk to them or see them....


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

ljubo said:


> well a lot of things , i have many hobbies .
> 
> cats ? i had one, he destroyed my furnitures .


Like what? I know I am different. Most people I know like R&B and black music. I like pop (yeah crap taste) and alternative. Surprisingly my best friend at work likes alternative. We like a lot of the same things. I don't have tons of friends. I'm on here for a reason but those are the easiest people to get to know - people you have things in common with. We were kind of mad at each other over something then we had a meeting at work no we just can talk real easily it flows we like a lot of the same stuff. She has a lot more friends than I but I know I'm one of her better friends.

Try to meet other gamers. That's definitely a good one. I know people who have gone to stuff like that. That's what the internet is for.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> Like what? I know I am different. Most people I know like R&B and black music. I like pop (yeah crap taste) and alternative. Surprisingly my best friend at work likes alternative. We like a lot of the same things. I don't have tons of friends. I'm on here for a reason but those are the easiest people to get to know - people you have things in common with. We were kind of mad at each other over something then we had a meeting at work no we just can talk real easily it flows we like a lot of the same stuff. She has a lot more friends than I but I know I'm one of her better friends.
> 
> Try to meet other gamers. That's definitely a good one. I know people who have gone to stuff like that. That's what the internet is for.


Politics, Sports, Music, Movies, Animals, Religions, Games, long walks etc.

Black/dark music i never listen to, i never was a fan of satanic music .

Pop is very popular, not crap at all.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

ljubo said:


> Politics, Sports, Music, Movies, Animals, Religions, Games, long walks etc.


I know non SA people who enjoy talking or debating about those topics.

Do you do sports? Damn in my country soccer/football is extremely popular but I never managed to learn it. I'm pretty sure that my SA was partly caused because I could never bond with other guys during soccer days. I've always enjoyed the "secondary sports" like swimming, voleyball, biking, hiking, etc.; and I know it's not a sport but long walks with people are quite nice.

Maybe there are aspects I dont know about you yet, but I'm starting to think you have many chances to find friends eventually


----------



## Jeremie the Bear (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't think so. It's quit ironic since I've only know betrayal and all...but I think that we're just unlucky and didn't find the good person. It's not a fatality, everything can change in life, because life continue, may you want it or not. So eventually, things about your life will change too. You'll meet new friends. You'll know good people, that really like you and respect you.

I tend to ask this question to myself too, but deep down in my heart, even though I'm suffering, I know it's just bad words that express my suffering. It's not the truth. You have to go through the hard time of life, it means that you have to suffer too, and between these bad times, you'll meet true friends. But most of all, you need to not think bad of you, it's not your fault, it's just life. If you did well, were present for your friends, never judged them and things like that, don't search for reason as for why they don't want you anymore. The problem is not you, and if you were a part of the problem, remember that you're NOT the only part of the problem.

May you encounter good people, may your friends be true to you.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

No, not doomed. I do believe some people, for whatever reason (and there are many, including location, culture, resources available, crippling depression, ignorance of options) are unable to find the resources and motivation to work tirelessly to lessen the anxiety that causes them to have difficulty with friendships.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Maybe you can join a penpal site OP, people on those websites are usually quite receptive to making friends, sharing information about each others' countries. I remember using one years ago when I wanted to learn French (gave up in the end lol), the site even had a forum with discussions sections- albeit it wasn't very well moderated.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

JeanLucDiscard said:


> Maybe you can join a penpal site OP, people on those websites are usually quite receptive to making friends, sharing information about each others' countries. I remember using one years ago when I wanted to learn French (gave up in the end lol), the site even had a forum with discussions sections- albeit it wasn't very well moderated.


it will be hard, penpal is like facebook, no succes on facebook so why on penpal, and people with no problems are often VERY shallow, if i can not even talk to people with mental problems then sure as hell i would not have any sucess with i honestly have nothing to offer. what should i write, i have anxiety and no friends bla bla and then they will se my picture and puke. lying about myself is not a option, they would find out the truth anyways after a while.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Grog said:


> By doing my own thing I mean I go about my life doing whatever I want whenever I want just by myself .
> I get out of the house as being home I find really depressing and makes me extremely Tiard all the time so I go out side and stay away from home as much as possible .


If you don't hang around at home a lot, what do you usually do with your time?


----------



## AutisticScreetching (Jan 24, 2017)

I think social skills can be learned. I recently heard a great advice from Jordan B Peterson with regards to social anxiety. Focus closely on the people you're talking to. It's a simple advice but it's very true since a lot of self doubt come from being self absorbed. The more you focus on others, the less anxiety you'll experience.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

And stop contemplating whether or not you are doomed to fail....

If you are, then there's no use crying about it - it wont get any better by it.
If you aren't, then you are making it worse by not actively working towards a better life.


(Yes, I know.. The say just stop doing x thing.. Well the thing is, you have to just stop doing it, or work towards stopping the mindset, because it won't magically disappear, either. It's a place to start. If you constantly wallow in misery because of some things, and it is the biggest problem in your life, it wont get better by continuing just that, if the wallowing is a big part of what's stopping you from achieving those things you wallow about in the first place. )


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

realisticandhopeful said:


> No, not doomed. I do believe some people, for whatever reason (and there are many, including location, culture, resources available, crippling depression, ignorance of options) are unable to find the resources and motivation to work tirelessly to lessen the anxiety that causes them to have difficulty with friendships.


that is not the case with me

my reasons are simple: deformed and retard. how can someone who is deformed retard get a friend? my looks makes people puke and my social skills is zero. you need social skills to get friendships.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWallAlt (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't think anyone is doomed unless they just give up, some just have to work harder at it than others


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

ShadowOnTheWallAlt said:


> I don't think anyone is doomed unless they just give up, some just have to work harder at it than others


i have zero social skills, and i am very ugly (deformed). just having one of this stuff makes it extremly hard and i have both things which makes my situation impossible.


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

It's hard for me to make friends I think it's my body language but it's difficult to change that. I'm not sure how to give off a more friendly vibe.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

BoxJellyfish said:


> It's hard for me to make friends I think it's my body language but it's difficult to change that. I'm not sure how to give off a more friendly vibe.


i am sorry to hear that

perhaps smiling would help


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

ljubo said:


> i have zero social skills, and i am very ugly (deformed). just having one of this stuff makes it extremly hard and i have both things which makes my situation impossible.


But you have some kind of medical deformation, or you just think you're deformed?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

eukz said:


> But you have some kind of medical deformation, or you just think you're deformed?


what


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

ljubo said:


> what


Do you actually have some kind of medical deformity? (you know, something like orofacial cleft?)

or do you just think you're deformed? Because ugly can be very subjective, and maybe you need to remember that.

I hope you're not offended BTW.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

eukz said:


> Do you actually have some kind of medical deformity? (you know, something like orofacial cleft?)
> 
> or do you just think you're deformed? Because ugly can be very subjective, and maybe you need to remember that.
> 
> I hope you're not offended BTW.


nothing medical.

i think/i am sure and others claim it aswell.

yes i know about subjective, but somebody can also be objective ugly.

not offended.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

ljubo said:


> nothing medical.
> 
> i think/i am sure and others claim it aswell.
> 
> ...


For starters, **** the others dude.

And objective ugly? Yeah it probably exists, but I think you'd surely need to talk to 7 billion people in order to prove it. The thing is, it doesn't matter if most people find you ugly. The only important thing is that if you have a chance at least with one person in your area, then you immediately stop being an "objective ugly candidate".


----------



## ilovejzs (Feb 1, 2017)

Is Meet up legitimate? I've heard others say to try there and ill admit I am bit afraid.


----------



## ilovejzs (Feb 1, 2017)

I have the same problem with the vibe thing - I try to put out a good vibe but it seems to be successful. No one seems to like me at all.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

OP, I'm not deformed and you don't sound retard. However I'm otherwise similar to you with zero social skills. I never had a real equal mutually respected friend. It's always been lopsided usually with someone older than me. or one time a younger person. Now I'm too old it doesn't matter if I have friends or not I suppose.

Also, I've to think online presence does nothing to help socially except maybe be a bit less lonely. Well, I partly think that way because I remember the time before smartphones and apps and when phones were only used for talking between normies.


----------



## Equine24 (Nov 13, 2016)

Me. I'm liked by no one, parents ditched me upon birth and I wished they had an abortion because I'm living life in terrible, lonely ways. No matter what I say or do, it will remain that way. Completely isolated even amongst so many who may or may not feel the same.


----------



## harletta (Nov 4, 2012)

Equine24 said:


> Me. I'm liked by no one, parents ditched me upon birth and I wished they had an abortion because I'm living life in terrible, lonely ways. No matter what I say or do, it will remain that way. Completely isolated even amongst so many who may or may not feel the same.


Wow, that's sad. My father ditched me and I've never been close with my mom so I kinda know what that feels like.


----------



## Equine24 (Nov 13, 2016)

harletta said:


> Wow, that's sad. My father ditched me and I've never been close with my mom so I kinda know what that feels like.


You don't.


----------



## Vladislavkari (Feb 8, 2017)

Anybody that needs a friend in here for you. Message me on here or on kik (vladislavkari) I'm always up to new friends. I'm do a lot of talking so if you just want company or somebody to talk to you send me a message. I'm super open minded. I promise I will never judge you.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Well, if someone think that a friend will just fall from the sky, without finding someone compatible, sharing a fair deal, they're probably doomed.

You like sports, you can bond with many people. I'm into weird stuff, that makes it less statistically possible for me to find a kindred spirit.

No one like desperation and self pity...

Just enjoy yourself doing the stuff you love, and you'll end up enjoying yourself with others. If you only like solitary activities, that will make it harder. People on dating sites or facebook are looking for quick mindless sex... and boosting their own egos... if you lack self esteem, they'll feel like you're dragging them down... But here you have 2 pages of replies, that's a lot.

Maybe you get stuck at the first step... I don't know how to seal the deal either... I just put myself out there, reply, and let things flow... Surely people reply you when you talk to them. Nothing is forever, a while can be enough...

If by friends you need offline people, you need offline activities. You can't play games alone in your room and have someone suddenly ring at your door for activities, because with that attitude and life choices, you'd actually say no!!!

Wanting something isn't enough, if the universe answer, but we won't open the door...

Or if we don't have something back to give...

I personally focus on growing as a healthier person because I wouldn't want a toxic friend to make my life worse.

I don't know what you mean by deformed, but that can scare people away,we have a superficial society... Find other people that can understand.

Lower your expectations at the level that you are. If an obese poor guy tries to date a rich model... they might want it badly, but they don't have the equal value to offer into the relationship to make it balanced... so of course they'll say no!

You can probably find someone at your level here... but it's still online... so... I just work on my own self esteem... It gave me the confidence to make friends, and I guess I was too good, because I ended up badly harassed for more by people that refused to respect me and give their side of the deal.... putting as much effort as I did... they only lied with false promises to make me invest more than they were willing, to get more than me with no effort, even been aggressive when I asked them to help me grant their wishes... Relationship is about giving, and if one of the duo won't or can't... the relationship is doomed. Changing who you are to fit with strangers instead to find the right fit for you isn't going to work, because you can't change your core identity... An introvert will make more people easier if he goes to loud bars and drink, but he'll be miserable in an unfit environment...

You play games with other people... you have more friends than I do... maybe more than you realize.

If you want offline friends, then go out and do offline activities. If you don't want to go and only want to do online stuff... then don't feel bad about getting what you work for.


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

First of all, how do you define a friend? I'm asking this because maybe your definition of a friend is too specific. Secondly, are you falling victim to confirmation bias? You say everyone either doesn't answer, blocks me, or unfriends you. Are you sure that by everyone you mean everyone, and that you're not disregarding instances where that's not true? So you're telling me there's not 1 time where someone responded and talked to you?

If Sean Stephenson (look him up) can have a wife and have tons of friends, then I'm pretty sure you can have at least a few friends. The problem is that you're not getting to the root of the issue. You are currently on a downward self-fulfilling prophecy spiral. A self-fulfilling prophecy is when a person unknowingly causes a prediction to come true, due to the simple fact that he or she expects it to come true.

In other words, an expectation about a subject, such as a person or event, can affect our behavior towards that subject, which causes the expectation to be realized. For example, a high school volleyball coach expects freshmen to be less skilled, so she does not put them in to play very often. When she does put them in, they are rusty and don't do well, thereby fulfilling her expectations.

You expect that you will be rejected and then act in a way which makes that expectation come true, which reinforces your lack of confidence and ****ty belief system.

You say you lack social skills. First of all, do you actually lack social skills or is that just a reason you came up with for being rejected repeatedly? If you actually lack social skills (i.e. you have Aspergers) What have you done to try and improve your social skills (they can be improved)?

When you tell other people you have no friends, that causes them to form a certain impression of you. That impression also will inhibit your ability to befriend them because they will have a lot of unfavorable preconceived notions about you. I wouldn't tell other people that and instead focus on your hobbies and interests and stuff like that. Saying that you have no friends is like you holding up a sign (like you see homeless people do on the streets) that says "I have no friends. Begging for new friends. Please be my friend." That comes across as desperate and puts you in a scarcity mentality. I've seen you comment on this forum many times and you're pretty funny. Use that to your advantage. I know you said that people don't like your dark humor, but again, are you sure about that? You're telling me that not 1 person has ever laughed or been amused by your humor? I know I have so that's already not true.

Also, have you taken _massive_ action towards making friends? By taking massive action, you learn more quickly and are more likely to have success more quickly. But if you're only trying to make friends occasionally, then it will take much longer and you'll start to lose hope after a while because you will not have made any friends because you didn't take enough action.

In the end, you really have 2 choices. You can either keep trying or give up. But understand that it might be harder for you to make friends than the "average" person. Therefore, patience must always precede progress. I like how Tony Robbins compares success to a stone cutter cutting stone. He will wack at it 999 times and it won't show any signs of cracking. But the 1000th time he wacks at it, it shatters into a million pieces. In the same way, a lot of times it won't appear that you're making progress. But if you keep going and don't give up, there will be one time where all of a sudden you see some success. The problem is too many people give up too soon.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

TreeOfWolf said:


> Well, if someone think that a friend will just fall from the sky, without finding someone compatible, sharing a fair deal, they're probably doomed.
> 
> You like sports, you can bond with many people. I'm into weird stuff, that makes it less statistically possible for me to find a kindred spirit.
> 
> ...





Max Seigel said:


> First of all, how do you define a friend? I'm asking this because maybe your definition of a friend is too specific. Secondly, are you falling victim to confirmation bias? You say everyone either doesn't answer, blocks me, or unfriends you. Are you sure that by everyone you mean everyone, and that you're not disregarding instances where that's not true? So you're telling me there's not 1 time where someone responded and talked to you?
> 
> If Sean Stephenson (look him up) can have a wife and have tons of friends, then I'm pretty sure you can have at least a few friends. The problem is that you're not getting to the root of the issue. You are currently on a downward self-fulfilling prophecy spiral. A self-fulfilling prophecy is when a person unknowingly causes a prediction to come true, due to the simple fact that he or she expects it to come true.
> 
> ...


I am one of the most ugly and boring guy on earth, not joking or trolling, i am, someone has to be it, just compare my pictures with others and what i write with what others write, i am useless beyond words, how can someone so bad as me get a friend? I cant even talk more than 3-2 sentace with anyone before it ends.

self pity? i could have the best confidence in the world, it will not help me, since its my look and the fact that i am dumb that is the problem and this can not be fixed.

and, if everyone gets a reply in threads like "post a picture of yourself" but the ONLY ONE that gets ignored is me, what does that tell ? that i am so ugly that even on a forum like this people laughs and ignore me. its that bad.

Sean Stephenson is better looking than me, so whats the deal mention him ? and he is not boring like me .


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

Interestingly I have had many guys trying to be my friends but I never follow through on purpose. It seems that a lot of men want to be friends with me but I decide not to follow through by not talking to them anymore or never continuing contact through the phone on purpose (in the past). I have the feeling that I would be very envious of them especially if they are successful with women and have a social life so I decide not to be their friend. I am surprised though that in college and even now at my job there are many guys who want to be my friend. With women it's a different story, where if I actually find a friend it tends to be online (so I cannot meet them in real life) or if in real life she is fairly unattractive so I don't try to sustain a good friendship with them at all.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't have friends to hang out with because it's my fualt. I don't really deserve any friends.


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

ljubo said:


> I am one of the most ugly and boring guy on earth, not joking or trolling, i am, someone has to be it, just compare my pictures with others and what i write with what others write, i am useless beyond words, how can someone so bad as me get a friend? I cant even talk more than 3-2 sentace with anyone before it ends.
> 
> self pity? i could have the best confidence in the world, it will not help me, since its my look and the fact that i am dumb that is the problem and this can not be fixed.
> 
> ...


It doesn't seem like you read my post. Or maybe you did and just chose not to comment on what I said. Look no one can help you unless you first help yourself. Remember, you must participate in your own rescue. Your self-talk is very negative and your belief system is ****ty. There are many biases that you are falling victim to, including confirmation bias, attention bias, and interpretation bias. It's not who you are that's causing the situation you're in. It's your biased and distorted way of thinking and perceiving. If you keep choosing to talk to yourself like that, then nothing will ever change. At some point, you have to say enough is enough.
And even if it is you, you can still change and improve. You're never stuck. There's always another way, another solution. As Tony Robbins says, it's not a lack of resources that prevents people from being successful. It's a lack of resourcefulness.

I encourage you to watch this video. It's titled How Rising From A Prison Of Depression / Social Anxiety / Negativity Is Like Crawling From A Pit. It's the best video I've ever watched. Maybe it will spark a change in you. At least give it a chance and watch it.
Here's the link: 




I sincerely hope you dig yourself out of the negative vicious cycle you're in.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

ljubo said:


> I am one of the most ugly and boring guy on earth, not joking or trolling, i am, someone has to be it, just compare my pictures with others and what i write with what others write, i am useless beyond words, how can someone so bad as me get a friend? I cant even talk more than 3-2 sentace with anyone before it ends.
> 
> self pity? i could have the best confidence in the world, it will not help me, since its my look and the fact that i am dumb that is the problem and this can not be fixed.
> 
> ...


It's easy, find someone as boring and ugly as you or worse, there are more people than you think. Just don't go in places for the loud heavily groomed narcissists like typical social media.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

TreeOfWolf said:


> It's easy, find someone as boring and ugly as you or worse, there are more people than you think. Just don't go in places for the loud heavily groomed narcissists like typical social media.


i almost never see someone like me, and its not like they would want to be with me just becuse we shair similiar traits, it does not work like that.


----------



## Lonewolf203205 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yeah, I don't know. I had a really close friend in H.s. I'm 25 now, and we just parted ways. Writing this reply at this moment really is letting me know how important social connection is. I just moved to California about 6 months ago on a whim. The Struggle, without having any contact with friends or family and having sa is real.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have had a few friends in my lifetime. Have not had many internet friends (just causal acquaintances and fellow forum people mostly). If you're trying to make real friendships happen, the internet is a lousy way to do it. The internet just sucks for that. It's good for many things but there is nothing like face to face if you want real friends.


----------



## Lonewolf203205 (Sep 8, 2017)

I just had a guy at work introduce himself to me. Obviously he either seen or had been told of my social ineptness. Well it was just as awkward as it could be. I strong eye looked him in the eyes because as always im on guard and anxious. Joining this forum possibly the best thing for me. It also probably doesn't help that I have my own beliefs, possibly even delusions who knows. I just signed myself up for mental health because I have been homeless for some years now and don't know what irrational move I may make next due to sa. I don't think I have a problem with not having a friend I think it is just the paranoia of society recognizing that in me that makes me feel inept.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

in a way. but you can get around that. like i have an ex who is a friend. maybe you can convert other kinds relationships into friendships even if you can't make things that start out as friendships.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Lonewolf203205 said:


> I just had a guy at work introduce himself to me. Obviously he either seen or had been told of my social ineptness. Well it was just as awkward as it could be. I strong eye looked him in the eyes because as always im on guard and anxious. Joining this forum possibly the best thing for me. It also probably doesn't help that I have my own beliefs, possibly even delusions who knows. I just signed myself up for mental health because I have been homeless for some years now and don't know what irrational move I may make next due to sa. I don't think I have a problem with not having a friend I think it is just the paranoia of society recognizing that in me that makes me feel inept.


Welcome! Sorry to hear about your struggles with homelessness etc.


----------

